# Oak top workbench



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

I got these plans from either Woodsmith or Shopnotes. (I'm old and can't rememer) I did change the top and used two 3/4" MDF sheets screwed down to a maple frame then I used 3/4" tongue and groove flooring on top of that.
The frame legs are glued up pine with oak as a sandwitch. The cabinet just sits in the workbench frame.
Bruno


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking bench Dave. Looks good and solid.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Once again you have hit one out of the park, that is one mighty fine work bench.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Dave,

Great job on the bench and it really looks nice.

I have been thinking for the past couple of years of laminating hardwood flooring to the top of my workbench, but have yet to run into anyone who has done it until now. Has has it worked out well for you? Any problems? How did you go about the process of lamination?

Thanks for any details you can offer.


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys for the nice comments. 
Bob, I haven't had any issues with the hardwood. It's solid as a rock. I installed it like I would if I were putting it on underlayment. I nailed and glued it down. Now that I think about it I did use one layer of 3/4" plywood under the flooring not two layers of MDF.
It's been in use for about 8 years now. 
I'm thinking about using the flooring on another set of benchs I'm gonna build. I didn't use the pre-finished flooring because I didn't want the little ridges in between the boards. 
Give it a shot. I don't think you'll be sorry.
Bruno


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

WOW!!

I had wondered about flooring but, like Bob, hadn't seen it done. For 8yrs worth of usage, seems you've got your money's worth.   I'll definitely will be doing one similar in the near future.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dude....

Eric


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

What!
Bruno


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Dave,

I just noticed you made your own bench dogs. Very good job with those. Not often one sees those hand made anymore.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bruno

Nice job 

I use flooring all the time,,it's a great grade A wood the norm, I get it from HD/Lowes the norm but from time to I get it flooring companies having close out sale...
Many ask where to get some great wood at a good price, right down the street the norm,,,,

By the way ,they say will all have a twin some where in the world,,I think I found yours,,, my nephew ....ever time I see your picture it's like I'm looking at a picture of him..no joking ....

=======


----------



## kendarp94086 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oak top workbench, do you have the actual plans for this workbench. I have a workbench that is 20+ years old and the top has gotten to the point that it is no longer flat which makes it difficult to work on.


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

Go to Woodsmith.com and click on Woodsmith Project Plans. Look in issue #50 for the workbench in my photos and also check out the one in issue 133. Hope this helps.
Bruno


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Dave, That's one righteous Work bench, I made mine out of old discarded kitchen cabinets. I hate to throw anything made out of good wood away..
I went to Lowes and asked for any discarded flooring for my new top. Just think it was going to the dumpster.
George


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks George, I'm always eyeballin' wood somewhere. At work we get an engine part from France. The part comes tied to four 3" X 6" X 8' and 10' planks. If no one takes them they get tossed. Needless to say most of the time they go home with some one. 
Bruno


----------

